

The Smallest Communication Program in the World? - sublemonic
http://techtinkering.com/articles/?id=23#more

======
bricestacey

      cmp  ax,2E00h              ; ALT-C
      je   pregetstatus
      cmp  ax,2D00h
    

I only know a little assembly (just learning it for the past couple weeks),
but couldn't he do a byte comparison and save a byte for each of these
comparisons in his immediate data? Like so?

    
    
      cmp  ah,2Eh              ; ALT-C
      je   pregetstatus
      cmp  ah,2Dh
    

I'm making the assumption that a key press will fit in a single byte... I'm
not sure this is true.

------
Luyt
It could have even been smaller if he'd left out the 'clear screen'
functionality ;-)

